# Can You Repeat Selected Subjects of Fsc Part I



## teenytinytwilight (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey
Can you repeat selected subjects of Fsc part I along with your Fsc part II examinations in Karachi board
I took my first year papers this year but didnt do as well as I COULD CAN I repeat a few subjects along with my second year papers next year


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

teenytinytwilight said:


> Hey
> Can you repeat selected subjects of Fsc part I along with your Fsc part II examinations in Karachi board
> I took my first year papers this year but didnt do as well as I COULD CAN I repeat a few subjects along with my second year papers next year


You can't just repeat selected subject, you have to give that part again. As far as i know may be rules have been changed now.


----------



## Nabeeha (9 mo ago)

Hi....I m a student of pre med 2nd year punjab board ....I didn't score well in 1st year (295/505) 
I want to give SAT in Dec ( after I finish 2nd year next month )and then want to pursue psychology. 
My question is
can I repeat 1st year after Dec as I will have time till May June 2023 ?
And which uni in pakistan accept SAT ?


----------

